# A Desperate Manifesto



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 9, 2008)

Below is a link to a post on my blog by Gary DeMar on Francis Schaeffer's social theory. Mr. DeMar shows that while Mr. Schaeffer had much good to say in relation to critiquing humanism, his commitment to pessimistic eschatology hindered him developing a comprehensively Biblical social theory with which to replace the disastrous ethics of secular humanism:

A Desperate Manifesto! by Gary DeMar « Reformed Covenanter


----------

